# Where are all the archery women?



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Ann

I am always on here in the background but don't post very often.
Mainly because I don't know how to put things across in the written word.

Saphire


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi Saphire, 

Glad to hear from you! I'm interested in hearing everyone's opinion, experiences with archery, so don't worry about how something is written. I think it would be great to build a community of female archers and learn from our collective experiences. Feel free to PM if you prefer, I'd love to hear about what you're shooting and if you are in a league or competition.

Thanks!

Anne


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

*Im here*

Hi Anne - Archery is my sport - i absolutely love it. I mainly shoot 3d and hunt. I am hoping to slide into the spot world sometime. I have been shooting the AT league (not very well though). I will be shooting the IBO winternationals next weekend and then the ASA in FL the following.

I do know there are some pretty impressive ladies that frequent these boards - kward for one (one of the top 3d archers and she will be one to contend with come vegas) lil wolf - another top 3d pro and stodrette an great 3d shooter and olympic hopeful.

Great to see you on the boards - i am sure we will talk again


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi 3DMama!

What equipment are you using? I'm currently shooting recurve but am about to jump into a compound bow, so I'm curious to hear what other women are using and which bows they like best. There are a lot of choices for archery gadgets, which makes the sport even more fun, but it's great to hear what works and what doesn't.

Anne


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I shoot a Mathews MQ1 at 27 1/2 inch draw 50# draw weight. I am still getting 280 fps. Now if you are a shorter draw i would suggest looking at a ultra 2 or the new LX. There are alot of great bows out there. Find a shop in your area that actually carries bows women can try and shop around alittle. I have never shot a recurve, but I hear they are lots of fun. Let us know which bows you have been looking at.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm expected my new bow any day now: I ordered an UltraTec in camo with XT2000 limbs. Draw weight is going to be pretty low until I get up to speed with all this new equipment and build up muscle! I have a Carter Fits Me release - never used one before, been using a tab with the recurve. 

Would love to hear from you archery women using releases! Which one do you like? Any problems going from tab to release? I'm used to opening my fingers with the recurve and can just imagine my new Fits Me flying down the range until I get used to hanging on to it. 

 

Anne


----------



## muller8 (Aug 8, 2002)

i went from a tab to a release. i started on a Stan because it just seemed like the most natural transition. and i knew that anything with a trigger would get inside my head. 

i now shoot a Zenith 4 finger Comfort and i love it.


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

My name is Christine and I live in UK.

I am purely a Target Archer, never shot 3D or field. I have been shooting now since Oct 98 and love it. I went straight onto compound, wasn't allowed to take up recurve due to a medical condition, now thats fixed I shoot recurve for fun although I have been roped into a team competition next week at a tournament. My recurve has never been tuned. LOL. I practice daily on the compound, shooting around 12doz arrows, as the weather warms up over here in UK I may shoot a lot more.

Setup
Last years bow Hoyt Saphire 32lb @ 21.1/2 draw
This years bow Hoyt Havotec 32lb @ 21.1/2 draw. 
Surloc lite site with Arc Systeme scope 6X lens
Arc systeme drop away
Tru ball xtreme hand release but trying Tru-fire wrist. Both off D-loop
Acc 3.00 22" 100gr points, Magnocks
Beiter 36" stabalizer.

Saphire


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

*Hi Anne*

I tend to lurk in the background also. I am a NFAA pro and coach and a NAA Level III coach. I shoot all venues and hunt. I sat out last year because of a shoulder injury and am jumping back into tournaments carefully. rhonda owen


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

I also shoot Hoyt and try not to have more than 10 bows at one time. I ordered the camo cybertec this week and I use the carter target 3. Carter is selling a very nice video featuring many pros thoughts.


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

good to see the women coming out of the wood works here. my name is kelly ward and i shoot mostly 3d have started the indoor game this year. i' really like it too! i also shoot the buckmasters lots of fun and the great outdoor games, more fun! guess i just like to shoot.

my set up currently is a ultra2 25 inch draw, 57 lbs 
i have a bunch of releases just depends on the mood of the day!
use vibracheck stabalizers, sureloc sights and classic scope with 4x lens

great to read these post from the other ladies. take care and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

What about stabilizers on compounds? I tried 2 or 3 with my recurve, didn't seem to help much, but my form wasn't that great either ... ooops!

People have recommended a stabilizer for the compound. Let me know your thoughts about which one you AW (Archery Women!!!  ) are using! Arrows are the next big question, bet I'm going to need some new ones. Any preference for vanes vs. feathers?



Thanks,
Anne


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Anne..
I live in Gardner...not too far from you. For the moment, I'm shooting a Hoyt vortec for 3-D (27", 50#), and shoot both the vortec and a defiant for indoor.
CBE 3d microlite sight (their based in MA too!)
Vibracheck stabilizers
Carter 3d2000 release
What shop have you been going to?


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi Wendy,

I shoot at Tepee in Acton, but have been to other clubs for the MFAA shoots - do you belong to MFAA? I ordered my bow from Hoops in Clinton. It's nice to see other clubs / shops!

Anne


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

Welcome Anne - we women are always lurking in the background. I have been a competitive NFAA shooter for over 30 years. I started out with a recurve and then graduated to a compound. I have always shot fingers and love it. I don't shoot 3-d's but everything else, spots, field, safari, target, indoor. I was even successful at hunting one time. Here in the NW, you have to learn to shoot in the rain. There are some tricks to that. Hope you develop a passion for the sport and it lasts you a lifetime. Welcome again.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi Ladyarcher,

Safari - as in big game in Africa? Sounds very cool!
What kind of bow do you have?


Anne


----------



## ToxMadchen (Jan 24, 2003)

Ah, my very first post to ArcheryTalk... I'm a brand-new archer shooting a little Jennings RackMaster youth compound bow (I'm on the much shorter side of tall) and I'm a girl too! Seriously, I just started shooting a few weeks ago (with some very much-appreciated help and guidance!) and I am incredibly hooked. Archery is even inspiring me to get back into ballet as well, unexpectedly connected interests. Serendipity, perhaps? Very glad to join the ranks of the female archers!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Anne-
I shoot in a league at Pequoig on Tuesday and Saturday nights. I've only been to an MFAA shoot once. Usually if I want to shoot on a Sunday, I'll go to a 3-D, BUT, considering that it hasn't been above 20 degrees for like two weeks around here, maybe I should start shooting indoors! (not to mention that I popped my shoulder out a couple weeks ago, and I can't pull my 3-D bow back right now!!)
I shoot for Reedy's archery in Middleboro...it's a big shop. Ever been there?


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*We're around...*

Hi Anne – 

I live in Austin, Texas and shoot a Mathews Icon – blueberry, 26-inch draw. I had been having a lot of shoulder pain and therefore recently went down in draw weight to 42 lbs, which works fine for shooting indoors but I’ll probably take it back up for the outdoor season. 

Arrows - Indoors - X-7 1914s (25 inches) or X-7 2312s (31 inches) – these have 4-inch feathers. Outdoors – ACE’s with vanes (1 ¾” flex fletch vanes), although if I could afford it I would probably shot X-10s. 
I use a Beiter centralizer stabilizer –30” (I think – or 33, can’t remember) with v-bars. I use a Carter Fits Me release and a Sure-Loc sight with a Sure-Loc Black Eagle scope. I use a Cavalier Silhouette rest with a Best launcher. 

I’ve been shooting since 2001 and had been shooting a Hoyt ProTec and liked it a lot, but just decided to try out the Mathews Icon this year. I like it just as much – very smooth. 

I also play around a little bit with a barebow in the summer, shooting the NAA field tournaments. I don’t have a barebow of my own. I borrowed a W&W from a friend last year, and am borrowing a PSE Intrepid this year. I hope to buy a barebow of my own this year! Any advice on a good barebow would be appreciated! 

-peace,
-Hollywood


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

I shoot a 2000 defiant @ 27 inch,53lbs with a carter solution 2.5 release for 3-d & target and a pse spider with a lockjaw release at 47lbs for hunting (or should I say I did.)

I broke my neck in two place climbing over a fence bow hunting back in october just found out it was broke two weeks ago after 4 months of walking around not knowing it was broke. 
thought is was a muscle injury talk about luck.

I was scheduled to shoot at reedy's a couple of weeks ago but had to cancel that and andover due to having surgery all went well (had a c-6 to c-7 fusion & diskectomy done. )
I hope to be shooting again in time to qualify and go to worlds again this year 

all this happens just when I was starting to come into my form now I have to start all over. 
but don't get me wrong I thank god every day that I can walk,hug my kids and someday shoot again the outcome could have been alot worse 

now to get out of this collar one week down 11 to go


 

p.s. note to jim D (jdes900x) guess I'll be waiting to get that new cougar


----------



## ToxMadchen (Jan 24, 2003)

Michelle,
Many, many wishes for a speedy recovery to you!

~M


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

*Adding to the ranks.....*

Hey Anne!

Good to see you've worked the rest of the troops out of the woods! 

All, I have been shooting since I was 12 (I'm 35 now) (starting out with a compound with fingers and switching over to a compound 2 1/2 years ago with a release). I shoot NAA, NFFA indoor and outdoor. Heading to Mass at the end of next month for Indoor Nationals.

My equipment consists of:

Indoor Bow:
2001 Hoyt Saphire - 25 3/4" @ 37 lbs
Quick Tune rest
Sure Loc Edge 9" with 5.5" sight and an Extreme X3D scope with a 4x lens - Peep with clarifier
30" Black Max stabilizer
2013 Platinum arrows with 5" feathers / 75 gr tips
Stans Little Thing release

Outdoor Bow:
Merlin Max 2000 - 25 3/4" @ 42 lbs (it's on the way!!! Thanks Pinwheel!)
Golden Premier rest with carbon supreme launcher
Sure Loc Edge 9" with 5.5" sight and an Extreme X3D scope with a 4x lens - Peep with clarifier
Beiter 3 rod 30" stabilizer
ACC 3L-18 carbon shafts with 2.5" vanes
Stans Little Thing release

Nice to see all the women uniting! We should have our own little community - it is so cool!

Denise Shirk


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Anne, my name is Ann too

I'm in Wisconsin and shoot Hoyt all the way, compound, recurve, and a Earl Hoyt barebow

I shoot an Ultratec and a Defiant, 55 lbs with 2312 X7's indoor and X10's outdoor, Shurlock sight, super scope, peep, and stabilizer, golden key premier rest, and for a release a carter something (now discontinued)

For recurve, I shoot an Aeroteck with FX limbs, 40 lbs, and an Avalon w/ FX limbs, ACE's for arrows, shurlock sights, beiter button and sight apperature, cavalier tab and clicker, and easton carbon stabilizers.

I shoot mostly target - well all target, but this year my Dad took me to a broadhead shoot and I had a great time, looking forward to doing it again this year.

Nice thread!

Ann


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## muller8 (Aug 8, 2002)

i shoot in the bowhunter freestyle division. mostly NFAA (indoors & outdoors), Atlantic City and Redding.

indoors:
Martin Cougar 2000 – 23.75" @ 40#
pro tuner rest
Sureloc supreme with Shrewd Precision scope (i don't shoot w/a lens since i'm in the BHFS division). for the Atlantic City shoot i use the Surloc pin attachment.
Vibracheck Isolator 9.5" 
1812 X-7s (3X-04 ACC for Atlantic City)
Zenith Comfort

outdoors (field):
Martin Phantom - 23.75" @ 45#
pro tuner rest
Spot-Hogg Hogg-It_Sight
Vibracheck Isolator 9.5" 
3X-04 ACC
Zenith Comfort


----------



## Bo-girl (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi Anne,

First of all prayers for you maineack, for a speedy recovery!

I think I will print this thread, if that is possible, just so I can keep track of some of the other women out there in the future. User names are not always an easy way to tell the women from the men!
Anyway, Its always great to welcome a new archer to the group. One thing I have found in my travels shooting 3D is that the type of people associated with archery seem to be a pretty pleasant bunch.

As far as shooting equipment goes I shoot an Mathews Ultramax, (the original model) 26 inch draw at 59lbs for 3d tournaments. Its equiped with a Custom Bow Equipment Micro-Adjust sight and scope, No lens. I use an AEP stabilizer and fletch hunter shorty trigger release.

For hunting I have Mathews MQ32, 26 inch draw set at about 45 pounds. When you have sat in a tree for 3-4 hours pulling back excessive weight when your cold is a good way to hurt yourself. Also I good way to NOT get your deer if you can't get the bow drawn! I use the same release

I use Gold Tip 3d pros 3555's for 3d and when I'm done with them I strip the 1.5 inch veins and refletch them with four inch feathers and then use them for hunting. I have noted that feathers definately tune better when shooting fixed blade broadheads.

I just bought a new Bowtech VFT and am looking forward to getting it set up for competition. The longer riser shoud be more foregiving than the ultramax. (Although I've had good success with that bow and would never disassemble or sell it) The VFT will be equipped with a Copper John ANTS sight and Classic Scope, and a Trophy Taker drop away rest. Hopefully I can get in the grove with that ASAP as the indoor 3d season is coming on fast!

The best advise I can give you with equipment is to try things before you buy them. Most pro shops or manufactures will let you, also other archers will let you try their stuff. Don't let HIM talk you in to hand me downs that aren't made to fit your specific dimensions. That is the quickest way to become disappointed and end up quitting. So stay with it and hope to maybe see you at an IBO 3d shoot. They are really fun!!

Good luck
Bo-girl,
(Laurie Sheltra)


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi Bo-Girl,

Good idea about printing this thread. It would be cool to have a community of woman who are serious about archery to e-chat with. If anybody is interested, let me know and I'll coordinate a list of our e-mail addresses.

Anne


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*Hey Saphire*

Hey Christine,
I was just reading these posts and a thought came to my poor, old head; what ever happened with the drive to get the handicapped archers ramps for shooting your ranges? I know it's been a Long, Long Time and I almost forgot about it; but I'm a little curious.

Dick


----------



## va archer (Jul 19, 2002)

Cool beans! The women are here. I haven't been lurking around the forums like I use to. It's definitely a weath of information. Good place to be.

Hi, guys (or girls)  My name is chenee' and I live in virginia. 3D archer and would love to shoot some spots; just haven't gotten there yet.

I shoot for Martin Archery.

Cougar 2000, 50#, 27" and a MV2, same specs.


----------



## n23d (Jul 24, 2002)

*Hello ladies*

Hi, My name is n23d and I'm a 3d addict. I've been havin' all this fun for about 7 years. Have made some great friends along the way.
I currently shoot a Martin Fury and I'm waiting for my new BowTech to arrive.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*3D equipment*

What do you use for a scope / sight for 3D?
I'm heading in that direction and would like to here recommendations for equipment specific to 3D.

Thanks!
Anne


----------



## kat (Jan 25, 2003)

It's great to see all of these gals so excited about shooting. I am shooting a Mathews . It is 26" draw set at 40# to shoot spots and 50# to hunt. You talk about switching to a release instead of using a tab. On most of the newer bows that do fit us, they are fairly short from axle to axle and therefore it makes shooting with a tab rather difficult because it will pinch your fingers, with the sharp angle of the string. I use a lil' mongoose by scott. The reason I like it so well, is I can't put any torque on it and it is small in size too.

The best thing to do is try some out, both bows and releases. If you live in a place where the pro shops have womens bows that is great, but here there is no such thing. But if you were to go where ever they have a league and get to know some of the gals there, you would be surprised how much you can learn from them and they may even let you shoot their bow or try a release. I know of several gals in own town, that that is the only way they could ever try equipment.

That was a long answer to a short question, since the main reason was I wanted to tell Michelle to hang in there. I will keep you in my prayers. I started shooting 20 years ago now and in 97 had a serious injury to my neckwhere 3 discs (L3,4,5) were pushing bone onto my spinal chord. At any rate, they did a lot of repair and I am now fused at those levels and at one other level in my lower back. Just last year I was able to sart shooting again, and if you could see the way I shoot you would laugh, but I am just like you, very thankful that I could just be here with my family, the rest is icing on the cake, like shooting. But if you would like, please email me and we can talk.

One other quick note, this is a marvelous family sport. I love to see moms and dads and kids all out together. It is a great sport that will last through a lifetime and instill some good core values in them. So don't forget to bring the kids along as well and we can all learn together. 

Kathi
>>>------------->


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

thanks for all the support I just can't wait to get this brace off even for a minute and actually try looking to the left. if I can do that I can retrain everything else but I don't know what range of motion I will have yet and they aren't letting me try 
I'm not the type of person to sit still this is driving me nuts. reading all the post keeps me busy. what a great support network that we all are lucky to have 

I was talking to hubby about dropping down in class I have only been shooting about 2 years and jumped right into fbo depending on what I can pull by summer I might drop down in class has anyone else had to do this when starting over after an injury?

thanks again for all the happy thoughts I have been getting sent to me it helps.


----------



## Bo-girl (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey n23d,


What did you order from BowTech? I was saying early in the thread that I am getting a VFT. Well It came, spent about 6-7 hours last night getting everything on it. (I didn't want to take any equipment off my ultramax just in case) All parts are new and most are different from my current tournament bow.

I was thinking it would take a little while to get used to it, maybe have to shoot my old bow at the NETAA shoot in Perth, NY this coming weekend. I was hoping by the IBO Indoor Worlds I would be feeling comfortable with it, well.... 

I JUST COULD NOT PUT IT DOWN LAST NIGHT!! Was just grinning from ear to ear! That bow is Soooo smooth. There is like zero recoil.

All I have left to do is get my yardage marks figured out and I'm ready to go.

Don't know what your draw lenth is or your height,(I'm 5'2") but for your information this bow is set for 25 inch draw (used to shoot 26 with high wrist grip, but am gripping this with low wrist, much steadier) 58-59 lb draw weight. Shooting Aerodynamics (White Label, cant remember what they are called) Anyway it is really zinging them. Didn't get a chance to send any through the Chrono so don't know the exact speed.

Anyway, I'm sure you'll love your new bow. To me it was like getting a new car!!

**Anne? The e-mail thing sounds like a great idea, maybe you could send some private messages to get the ball rolling and we could share e-mail address and even snail mail addresses.

See you all at the shoots,
Bo-girl


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Women in Archery E-mail List*



Bo-girl said:


> **Anne? The e-mail thing sounds like a great idea, maybe you could send some private messages to get the ball rolling and we could share e-mail address and even snail mail addresses.
> 
> See you all at the shoots,
> Bo-girl [/B]



Hey Bo-girl,

I'll send a PM to all that replied to this thread to see if they are interested in sharing private e-mail addresses to form a little community within Archery Talk - would be very cool and fun to share info!!! In the meantime, if anybody is interested in joining, just send me a PM with your e-mail address.

Thanks!
Anne


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

As far as trying to come back after an injury - I am having a frustrating time. Had open heart surgery last May - now that was a biggie. Want to get back on the NFAA circuit this year. Have 3 big tournys in March and just found out I have to have surgery again on Valentines Day. THERE HAD BETTER BE FLOWERS IN THE OPERATING ROOM!!!! They say 6-8 weeks recovery but we will see if I can prove them wrong. Because of the first surgery, I know I can probably never shoot Redding again because of all the hill climbing and that is a tough thing to swallow. I sure don't want to give up the others. I am not ready to quit just yet. Good luck on your comeback. Oh, by the way, I have shot Hoyts for years and years.


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

boy and I thought I had a tough comeback to get through I will be thinking good thoughts for you during your surgery and recovery this is the first thing I have every broken and of course it had to be my neck. 

my mom always said be careful you'll break you neck she's really giving the lectures to me now. if she only saw the hills and mud at worlds. she probably wouldn't let me go after all this 

good luck and happy thoughts for you ladyarcher


and I think the lady archery getting together is a great idea I'll send mine to you.


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

maineack, hope you get your collar off soon and are able to get back shooting. To go so long without realising it was something serious, 'wow'. I bet during that time you where in a lot of pain and had know idea what it was. You take care. (Do just Like your mother says and no more climbing ) 
Ladyarcher I will be thinking of you when you go in for your op. I had open heart surgery 3yrs this month, I wouldn't relish going back in for another.
Good Luck and a speedy recovery.


Saphire


----------



## archeryworld (May 22, 2002)

Mine is watching TV while I surf the archery sites


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

speedy recovery to both manieac and Ladyarcher. I am only recovering from shoulder problems, but missed the whole indoor season last year because i couldn't even hold my bow. this year i can set really light and very light accessories, and am shooting medium. Can't really expect old scores yet, but still want to anyway!!!!!rhonda


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Ladyarcher,

Good luck with your upcoming surgery - we'll all be thinking of you and wishing you the very speediest recovery!! Send me a PM if you are interested in joining a e-mail group of other women archers. I have a bunch ready and gathered together!!

Anne


----------



## pswanney (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi Anne  (i'm using my husbands screenname) I'm Tara. I lived in MA all my life, now I'm in southern new hampshire. nice to meet you.  

Hi Wendy!!


----------



## Sureshot (Jan 27, 2003)

*Hi Ladies:*

My name is Marsha, I live in Alaska. I have been involved in archery for many years, cooking for the local 3D club, helping at shoots, tagging along with my husband watching him shoot at local, Redding, Vegas and Darrington shoots.

I suprised Sam this last year when I told him I wanted a bow for my birthday. I told Sam many years ago that I was not interested in participating in archery since I did not feel my tendonitis would allow me to pull a bow and shoot it.

Now that I have started shooting I am kicking myself for not doing this earlier on in life. I am having a ball.

I shoot with my husband on 3D shoots and that is a lot of fun. It is really hard to determine what the distance is to the targets. 

In the indoor shooting I am using a single spot and scoring an average of 285 in Free Style. I am now able to pull 39 pounds and I am working my way up to pulling 50 pounds so I can go bowhunting with Sam for Caribou this year.

My bow is really pretty, and shoots really good. I got my first 25 with 5 x's this past week. That was cool. My husband shoots for HOYT, so naturally, I shoot a HOYT. Sam bought me a Saphire for my birthday, it has a Sureloc sight with a 2 power scope with a fibre optic pin. The rest is a fall away.

Sam started me out shooting with a finger release and then switched me to a Carter. He gives me a bad time since I do not have any problems shooting the release. 

I will be shooting with Sam in Redding this year on the trail shoot. I really look forward to this shoot each year, and I am really excited that I will be able to shoot it with the bunch from Salt Lake City that Sam has shot with for years.

I have never paid much attention to the message boards, now that I am shooting I will be more involved.

Marsha Weatherford


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi Tara and Wendy - how have you two been doing

Ann - my release is a carter colby2 - i love it , i have shot the same release for the past 4 years
I shoot a custom bow equipment sight (definately the best) Shrewd Precision Scope, Shrewd Precision stabilizer and v-bar system and Shrewd Precision grip. I definately like vanes (i use duravanes) 

glad to see all the women come out of the woodwork


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Stretching exercises before you shoot?*

Do any of you cool archery women stretch before shooting? I'm noticing that when I start to shoot, I have to move my sight low and then when I'm warmed up (after about 45 minutes of shooting), I end up moving the sight back right where I started. Now I'm switching to a compound (hurray! it's here!!) so I don't want to carry over any bad habits. Any exercises to warm up before shooting so that my scope / sight will be right where I need it?

Thanks! I'm glad to see so many women posting on this thread!

Anne


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

Ann I am not a woman, but my wife is  and she shoots, just doesn't surf the web much. She can be found running around southern NH 3D and spot shoots when we get there. If you get hooked up with Wendy and Tara, they are good people and fun to talk to and man can they both shoot! Plus they come with husbands who are also fun to talk with and shoot with!

--Bob


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks Bob. For a minute there I thought Pete and I were gonna get the chopped liver treatment.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Thanks, guys!*

Thanks for posting Bob and Shawn! Tell your partners, wives, girlfriends to check out AT! It is so much fun!

Anne


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi Anne

I use a stretch band now to warm up, as I found a similar problem with site setting, my bow always took the same amount of arrows to get back on target, around 2 doz.
But not sure whether that was the reason or whether its just the limbs warming up. I havn't seen any change it still does it.
Can anyone else come up with any sugestions as to why.


Saphire


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

definately take time to stretch whether you think is doing anything or not. Think of silly putty as your muscles. when it is cold when you pull on it it snaps and when you warm it up it is very elastic and smooth. Less chance for an injury. Then do a little visualization and see your arrow hitting the center, then you are ready to go.


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

No female recurve shooters? 

A full body stretch is ALWAYS a good idea. Well, not neccessarily stretch. A good warm up. Stretching is not neccessarily the best way to go.


----------



## justablu (Jan 29, 2003)

Anne,
I too lurk in the background and check this board when I have time which isn't as often as I used to. I've been shooting indoor and hunting for 27 years now. Haven't had a chance to do any indoor shooting this year yet, but who knows...I just might get that Hoyt picked up and throw some arrows before indoor season is over!

Ladyarcher - My prayers are with you on this surgery as they were on your last! Maybe we'll get to chat at a tournament again soon!

Jackie Meisenheimer


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh please Shawn...this is the "where are all the archery women" post.
Thanks for the kudos Bob...say hi to Sheila.

Hey Tara! How are Jake and Ben?? Email me!


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi Ladies,
I’m Sandie and shoot for Hoyt and Van’s Archery Center check out jneylon3 thread on “Archery Heaven Van’s Archery” then you can see the great shop owner that helps me out with the sport, which I truly love to do! If it weren’t for Ron and Gordon and my family it would have been hard for me to stay in the sport that I love.
The great archery friends that I have found along the way I feel truly blessed to have!
I started shooting in summer of ’96 with my son at Cub Scout camp, then the path followed to 3D, to target, back to 3D, and now I’m back heavy into being target NAA, NFAA, I love the challenge!
I shoot a Hoyt Havoctec flag bow, sure-loc sight, extreme scope feather vision 680 4x lens, vibra-check stabilizer, Carter target 4 release, golden-key arrow rest, indoor arrows the new Easton Cobalt blue X7 2312’s.
Anne you started a good thread! Hope to meet you one day.
Ladyarcher, good luck on your surgery I wish you a speedy recovery. Same with you Maineack a quick recovery, you’ll get back into shooting. I have a friend that hurt his neck falling out of a tree stand and now he is back shooting like he was before and with some pins in his neck.
3dmama I would like to wish all the luck to you in the ASA you go girl! I would like to see you 2003 ASA rookie of the year!!! I know you can do this endeavor. One day I’ll go back shooting 3D to shoot with you again.
To all the ladies good shooting and have fun!


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

I hope some of you ladies will join us at the NFAA Indoor Nationals in KC, Missouri in March. Even though they tell me to forget it, I will be there come hell or high water. I know Justablu will be there too, she is as much a fixture as I am. I don't think nationals could go on without us!!!!!!!!! Perhaps we can get together.


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

Ladyarcher,
I'm glad you'll be there for the NFAA indoor Nat. I'd like to meet you. The KC is a fun shoot! Ron and I will be going with some of our other friends from Michigan. See you there!


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

A friend of mine lurks in the background here. How can I get her to participate?


----------



## nancy (Jan 30, 2003)

How awesome to see so many lady archers posting.

I'm Nancy. I live in NE Texas. I've been shooting an old Bear recurve with no accessories at a target for about a year.

Does anyone else shoot like this or am I just way behind the times? 

I'm looking forward to trying some 3d shooting as soon as the local club starts their new season.

It's so great to read all of your posts. Best wishes and prayers to maineack and ladyarcher. I wish you both speedy recoveries!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

*Glad to see there are archer ladys out there*

Hello Anne!
I am not a woman but my loved one shoot´s compound
she got here new Hoyt Cybertec, she has shooting Mathews before,its so nice that there are archer woman here,
we have a web side ther is archer pictures on us, and other arcer pictures check it out,
we live in sweden and shoot target field 3D and swedish
hunt.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Website*

Hi Jari,

Thanks for posting. You have a nice website, cool pictures! What is Swedish hunt archery?

Anne


----------



## Sam (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi Anne,

My name is Sam (short for Samantha, but only my Dad calls me that!)

I shoot mainly FITA Field in Europe, plus target in the winter. I'm British, but currently living and working in Luxembourg. I love living here as there are so many shoots we can go to without travelling too far. Theres always a good mix of nationalites, and shooting has been a great way to meet people. 

I've been shooting about 6 years now, and have been on the GB team for Field the last 3 years, and am on the target team this year for the first time and will be competing at the world champs in Nimes in March.

I shoot an Alternative Exact bow, CXL arrows, Spigarelli wrist release & sight, Beiter scope and stabiliser.

Oh, I will also be in Vegas in Feb - can't wait for that! 

Any of you other ladies going to be there?

Sam


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

*Swdish hunt*

Hi Anne!
Swedish hunt is animal faces,you udge the distans,
max is 60 meters there are lot of animal faces,
from a bird to a big bear, 2o points in the heart -15
in the body,in the first arrow second arrow is 
15 to the heart- and 10 to body,
third arrow is 10 -5 so it´s
better to hit in the first arrow.
Regards jari


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

Michelle good luck on you recovery. I'm eighteen and have been shooting 3-Ds for about 7 years. I started target rounds about 5 years ago. I shoot a mathews Conquest 2 and a legacy.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Join us!!*

Araz2114,

Your friend is welcome to join this thread! There are many women interested in archery that have been posting, so she is sure to find something of interest or somebody that will have the answer to a question she may have.

Anne



araz2114 said:


> *A friend of mine lurks in the background here. How can I get her to participate? *


----------



## DartonLady (Feb 1, 2003)

O.K. I have come out of the woodwork.
Thanks for making me welcome. (And the extra shove from araz2114) 
I shoot a Darton Maverick outdoors and an Executive for indoors. Both set up the same. 26" draw, 43lbs. Love them both.
I have been shooting for 10 years this summer. Was always a 3d shooter until 3 years ago when a great mentor of mine(FiFi) encouraged me to try field and target to become a better shooter and to focus on my form. It was a great idea and have learned so much more about this sport. 
We have a great archery family here in Ontario but not enough women shooters. It great to have this forum and to hear from all of you.


----------



## n23d (Jul 24, 2002)

I haven't been surfing the forums much lately, sorry for the delay in posting.

Bo-girl - I ordered a Pro40 with dual cams. The Black/Pewter color. I can't wait to get my hands on it.

Anne - I use a sure-loc sight, extreme scope, FeatherVision 680 len (4X). My e-mail address is [email protected]

ladyarcher - hope all goes well with your upcoming surgery. I know first hand what it's like to have to give up shooting on the 3D ranges. I have osteo arthritis in my knees, with the left one being the worst. After shooting in the IBO Southern Triple Crown last year - I realized . . . that was it. I'm fortunate that the IBO offers the PCBH (Physically Challenged) class, that is where I finished the season. 

I'm recovering from a Dec. 27, gallbladder surgery so I'm only pulling 42lbs. It will just take time, but I should get back up to 48-50. I'm hoping that BowTech will have a smooth draw.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Thanks for joining us!*

DartonLady, thanks for posting! It's great to hear from you 

N23D, good luck recovering from your surgery. I just started using an UltraTec and you are still pulling more weight than me even while you recover!

Anne


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

*Being Counted*

Hey All! I'm Crystal and I have been shooting target for about a year and just finished my first year deer hunting. I am from Minnesota which cuts short my favorite target shoot - FITA - but I try to shoot every week for sure. Work has me busy so I don't post as much as I used to but I know I have seen several of you in the chat rooms in the past.


----------



## bow chick (Feb 1, 2003)

*New to the forum*

Hi, I'm Diana
Glad to see all the women respond! I not only shoot them, I work on them too--even the guys bows.
We have alot of women shooting on our course.
We have a family run archery shop and I have worked in it practically all my adult life. There has been a BIG increase in women shooters over the last 15 years, and it is great for the sport.
I'm waiting for my new Hoyt UltraTec so I can get shooting again.


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*Hello Ladies-*

By popular demand and special request Magnock is posting prizes for women at the NFAA World Archery Festival Las Vegas in the same amount as the Mens divisions.

Momen Magnock shooters please stop by the booth for a Free gift when you sign up for the following;

Compound Unlimited Championship Division
Mens and Womens Each
$500 1st
$250 2nd
$125 3rd

Freestyle Limited Compound Championship
Division
Men and Women Combined
$100 1st
$50 2nd
$25 3rd

Senior Compound Unlimited Championship
Division
Men and Women Combined
$100 1st
$50 2nd
$25 3rd

Bowhunter Freestyle Championship Division
Men and Women Combined
$100 1st
$50 2nd
$25 3rd

Youth 18 & under
Trophy, Hat & Shirt 1st
Hat and Shirt 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th

Thank you for a great 2002 and good luck!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Dartonlady
There that wasn't soo painful now was it  Great to see you here...this is the only time that I get to see you  I'll second the "not enough women in archery here in Ontario"


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

*COOL!!!!*

Very cool so many women replied to this post


----------



## Billy Wilson (Nov 7, 2002)

*Lady shooters*

HI I'm here too!!!! -christe wilson -Shoot mostly 3D Around here!!
I'm in archbold OHIO --cold here !!now!!
I shoot a cougar elite -43Lbs -25" draw 
ITs nice to see ladys on here!!!! -I don't get on here much !ether!!
thanks for starting this post -I injoyed reading it!! christe!!


----------



## Billy Wilson (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

*1st Robin Hood*

Ladies!

I am sure some of you have experienced this incredible moment and some have not yet but yesterday afternoon at 5:16 pm EST - I accomplished shooting my first robin hooded arrow!

I was at the range just practing form and shooting a mock 600 FIta round to get ready for mids and Nationals and one of the guys from the shop came and made a slight adjustment on my Scott little goose release. He said, " try this - you might not reach for the trigger as much - I shot the first arrow - just missing the little X ring by a hair and then shot the second arrow - smash - crash! He said - you just made a robin hood and I said back - No way?!?! Well sure enough - my 2013 Platinum shaft was half buried into the first arrow - peeled back like a tin can and an arrow half peeled off! What an incredible elated feelng! Now my arrow hangs at the shop among the other top shooters robin hoods! I am so excited - I am gonna practice today and see how I do - I just may have to change to a 3-spot!!! As soon as the pic is developed - I will post!

Denise


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Where are all the women in archery*

There at Florida ASA pro-am doing what they do best! Today that is getting WET!


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Robin Hood*

Hey Denise, that's great!!!
What's the latest on your new bow - should be here in a couple of weeks, right? 

Anne


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey Anne!

Yeah - just got an e-mail from Kevin yesterday figuring it should be to him the week of the 16th and to me shortly thereafter. All the accessories have been ordered or the stuff the shop had put aside for me. I am getting anxious!

How are things going for you? Any better? Breathing more I hope! 

Denise


----------



## diane10x (Jul 9, 2002)

*female archers*

Hi, all! 

First off, Michelle (maineack) - did we shoot together at the Camp Fernwood FITA last year? If we did, or we didn't doesn't matter. Keep getting strong, keep believing, that's the important thing. You'll be back soon enough! 

Not many CT shooters reporting in...where are you all???? 

Here's me:

Shooting since 1996. Got laid off that year, and archery was great therapy. Got "serious" about shooting two and a half years ago (more or less).

Hoyt/Carter/Sure-Loc gal, all the way. 

Indoors (competition personal best 564 - so far!):
Accutec @ 42 lbs., 24.5" draw.
Arrows: X-7 2312 at 28.5", 180 grain points, 4" feathers
Release: Carter Colby or Carter BK3D
Site/scope: Sure-Loc Black Eagle, .55 diopter
Stabilizer: Genesis by Kudlachek

Outdoors (competition personal best 1341 FITA - so far!):
Accutec @ 47lbs., 24.5 " draw
Arrows: X-10 650, 80 grain points, 1.75" vanes
Release: Carter BK3D or Something
Site/Scope: Sure-Loc Black Eagle, .7 diopter
Stabilizer: Genesis by Kudlachek

Looking forward to more threads about female shooters, and to getting to know everyone else here!

Diane


----------



## platinumS3 (Feb 10, 2003)

Anne, it is great to see other female archers around this great country, i'm one of the few in my town (rochester, ny) that come out to play. 


Current Indoor Setup:
Scope: surloc challenger w/ millenium scope
Stabilizer:34' Beiter
Bow: Martin Scepter 3 
Release: Carter Solution 2
Arrows: Easton Cobalt X7s, 2112


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

yes diane we did meet there I still see Brenda H.
at the local shop even though I can't shoot right now i still visit. hope all is going well for you I never did get my star for that shoot even after I sent in my score. this year I think I will be away the weekend of fernwood if not hope to see you. I had planned on going to atlantic city and andover but had to put both on hold for now I just want out of this collar. hopefully only a few more weeks like 4 to go. I hope
talk to you soon.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Breathing*

Denise,

Good news about your bow!!!
I'm working on breathing and it seemed to help during competition yesterday (NFAA indoor). Man, it's so hard right now to concentrate on form *and* breathing!! 

Any thoughts from the other women on this thread??

Thanks!

Anne


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

When I posted my reply on the last thread on breathing I got my 
inhales mixed up with my exhales.

This is the correct way I do it

1.Walk up to line position feet stand straight and take a deep breath in, I then relax. 
2. I Turn head look at gold.
3 Positon hand in grip, while taking a deep breath. Still looking at gold raise bow putting scope on gold 
5. Keeping scope on gold and now looking through it, start to draw bow, while drawing bow slowly exhale bringing peep into line of scope until you come to full draw.
6. As you come up to full draw continue slowly exhaling as you queeze of the shot.

Hope this is better to understand


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Breathing*

Thanks, Saphire!
It makes a huge difference in my shot - good breathing will get me an X, but if I'm not breathing properly my shot is much lower.
I'm working at it!!  

Anne


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

*doctors tomorrow*

well the doc called today and he had a cancellation for tomorrow so I don't have to wait till the 27 th to find out when the collar comes off and when I can drive again I can't wait cross your fingers for me. 

do I dare ask him when I can shoot? or is it to soon....
I'll let you know tomorrow what happens.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Good luck Michelle!!
Hope you are driving and shooting soon (well, maybe not at the same time ...)   

Anne


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

*not yet*

well I got some answers I can drive starting next week but he said DO NOT start shooting till April, 2 more months of watching this is really getting old I have to miss alot of key shoots I wanted to attend.But on the upside I can go a few hours aday without the collar and I don't have to wear it to bed anymore. so its a start. 

thank for all the get well wishes they seem to be working


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Pleased to hear you can start to drive again soon but sorry to hear you have to wait till April to start shooting, what a bummer.
Think of the time passing as 62 days it won't seem as long as saying 2 months

Take care
Saphire


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi Ladies...

I also lurk in the background on this forum. This thread is great. We have a small contingent of female shooters in Florida. We got together and started an informal club called Women Archers of Florida. We have given some seminars to help newcomers in the sport. It's been great comradery. And it's really brought us all together. We are comprised of all types of shooters.

I shoot a PSE and have shot Target, 3D and a little bit of hunting.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*not yet -- but soon!*

Hey Michelle,

Hang in there. February is almost half over. April will be here before you know it!

Anne





maineack said:


> *well I got some answers I can drive starting next week but he said DO NOT start shooting till April, 2 more months of watching this is really getting old I have to miss alot of key shoots I wanted to attend.But on the upside I can go a few hours aday without the collar and I don't have to wear it to bed anymore. so its a start.
> 
> thank for all the get well wishes they seem to be working *


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Nice to meet you!!*

Hi Diane,

Good to have you on this thread! I'd love to hear more about your club and the seminars you are giving for newcomers. I'm interested in ways to get more people interested in archery!!
PM me if you like.

Thanks!!
Anne





Diane Watson said:


> *Hi Ladies...
> 
> I also lurk in the background on this forum. This thread is great. We have a small contingent of female shooters in Florida. We got together and started an informal club called Women Archers of Florida. We have given some seminars to help newcomers in the sport. It's been great comradery. And it's really brought us all together. We are comprised of all types of shooters.
> 
> I shoot a PSE and have shot Target, 3D and a little bit of hunting. *


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Thought we should have our own logo

Saphire


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

saphire 

you are the greatest I love the idea.

I sent you a patch from our fish and game club they told me I can revamp it for the next batch one reason is we no longer have **** dogs let me know what you think when you get it

 


thanks


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*I LOVE IT!!*

Saphire,

That is so cool! Are you a designer by trade?

Anne


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Maineack

Glad you like it, thought it would be a nice idea. The target I did some time ago and put it on the free site so any copyright pinching is one of my own, just thought it would be a bit of fun. 

Anyone else with any ideas.


Saphire


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

Not a designer just like to keep my hands and mind busy in the evenings.


Saphire


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Saphire,

You do very nice work and it really spices up this thread. Keep the creative work coming - we appreciate it!!

Anne


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

I hope you don't think I have done it by hand LOL. 
I have a home embroidery machine but the designs have to be designed and created in a computer program so that bit I do have to do. So if you know any friends who have a machine let me know and I will email the bow designs that I have done so far one is of a 2002 Ultratec. All I have to know is what type of machine they have to send the right format.

Saphire


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Saphire,

Your artwork is awesome. The avatar I have is a design I created which is basically my "archery logo" - anywhere I shoot, people know who I am by it. Keep up the good work!

Thanks for making the thread colorful! 

Denise


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Do you have the computer program for your embroidery machine? A woman I work with does embroidery - I'll check to see if she can do this. I am impressed with creativity, doesn't matter what the medium!

Anne




Saphire said:


> *Anne
> 
> I hope you don't think I have done it by hand LOL.
> I have a home embroidery machine but the designs have to be designed and created in a computer program so that bit I do have to do. So if you know any friends who have a machine let me know and I will email the bow designs that I have done so far one is of a 2002 Ultratec. All I have to know is what type of machine they have to send the right format.
> ...


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

Yes I have two programs one which has a card reader for my Brother embroidery machine, all I have to do is do the design, then tranfer it to the card reader which then plugs into the embroidery machine. I also have another program which will take the brother design in and convert it to other machine formats.

Saphire


----------



## nikebear (Jul 17, 2002)

Hi Ladies,

Just got back from Florida and I thought I was going to a place where there sun and warm weather. What was I thinking? It was the frozen tunder all over again.

Anyways, I am glad to see that there are so many archery women posting.

I shoot 3-D and some spots.

My 3-D bow is a Martin Cougar III (25 inch draw @ 56lbs), trophy taker rest, kyber shock 28 inch stablizer, surelock sight and bullseye ap with 3x lens. 

My spot / indoor bow is a Martin Cougar 2000, trophy taker rest, kyber shock 30 inch stablizer, and bullseye target with 5x lens.

My release is a target 3 or solution 2. I switch them depending on the day and my problems at that moment.

Hope to meet you girls at a competition someday soon.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I also lurk out here, usually when I am at work and supposed to be doing something else. 

I shoot 3D and go hunting. I shoot a PSE Spyder. We do have quite a group of female shooters in Oregon but no formal club. I would be interested in hearing more about yours Diane.


----------



## maineack (Sep 25, 2002)

*extra parts*

going to try and attach a photo of my extra parts. hope they make me shoot better. its weird thinking this is keeping me together.

took me awhile to figure out how to add the picture but I got it was to big the first couple of tries I scanned my xrays.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Anne!

Merlin was shipped today!!!!!!!! Gosh faster than it took for my Hoyt to have ever gotten here!!!!

I will let you know when I get it - would be awesome if it was here for Valentine's Day!!!!!

Denise


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

This is a full list of the designs I have done for Archery.

Saphire


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Merlin!!*

Denise,

I knew you'd get the bow soon!! Great news! Can you post a picture of it on this thread? I'd love to see it.

Anne





scooby3xs said:


> *Anne!
> 
> Merlin was shipped today!!!!!!!! Gosh faster than it took for my Hoyt to have ever gotten here!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Archery Designs*

Saphire,

Do you make patches for people? I bet there would be a huge interest here on AT. 

Anne


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

Anne

Sorry but its only a domestic machine wouldn't take the strain. Thats why I have posted them on a free website, so that people with machines can make use of them. Plus I just wouldn't have the time. If I do a sample, I usually give it to someone on the shooting line who has that kind of bow.


Saphire


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Saphire,

You definitely need time for other things in life, like archery!
Thanks for all the info, though, I think it is a really cool thing to do.

Anne


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*Women of Archery*

I was so happy to see this thread. I have been shooting since 1969 when I took up Archery for the first time in college. Archery has been a great experience for me. Because of Archery I have travelled the world, New Zealand, Englanc, South Africa, Scotland, I have met so many people and many incredible friends. I am always trying to get women into shooting. When a woman comes into the shop with her husband or boyfriend some seem amazed that I am shooting. I ask them when they are getting their bow and usually they say "I couldn't do that". Surprise, surprise. When I put a bow in their hands their husbands or boyfriends just smile. The more women the better. Maybe all the women here will some day meet, what a blast. Everyone keep shooting and I'll see you in the future. TEKO


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey Pinkarrow. what a surprise. I will see you March 8th for Sectionals. What time are you shooting. Max and I are shooting at 1 on Saturday and 9 on Sunday. See you soon. Surgery is on Friday - Sectionals will be my test shoot.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Welcome, Pinkarrow!*

Pinkarrow, I'm glad you joined our thread - it's really great how many women participate!

Ladyarcher, I sent you a PM the other day - hope your surgery goes well and you have a quick recovery! Keep us posted on how you are doing!

Anne


----------



## Billy Wilson (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi girls Christe wilson 

I'm so happy I just got a new bow to shoot this year !!
Martin scepter II elite red -2002 new for me i was shooting a 
99 Jaguar --Sold it and get me a scepter II 
Billy just got a scepter III target --don't have $$$$$ for 2 of them!! -so I'll shoot the scepter II for now!!

Just adding my 2 cents -- Email me at [email protected]
I'll shot the bull !! with the girls !! christe!!
We need A page just for Lady archers ---Take care !!


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Anyone in MA have a 2000 or newer 30# draw bow (Hoyt Ultratec first choice) to sell? 26" draw? PM me. I want to buy my girlfriend a bow, and she would like it to match my black Protec if possible. Other than that, she likes purple. Some casual spots and 3D. If I cannot find one I think is a good match I will order a new 2003.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Scepter 2*

Hi Christe,

That's really cool that you have a Scepter 2!! How do you like it so far? I'm working on a webpage for archery women - it's gonna be fun!!


Anne


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*30 lb draw bow*

Hi Rsilvers,

My new UltraTec is set around 30 lbs and it is great. You could also try calling JR at Hoops in Clinton - maybe he knows where you could find a used bow.

Good luck!!

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

If I buy her a new one, I need to decide between a Havoctec and an Ultratec. I was thinking Havoc would not be a bad idea, since the brace height is still long. It is 10 ounces lighter than an Ultratec. It will be easy to transport.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Havoctec or Ultratec*

I'd recommend having her try them both just to see which one feels better for her. You never know about these things! I really liked the UltraTec, but a lot of people like the Martin Phantom. I also believe it's helpful to have her involved in the "trying out" process as much as possible. And tell her about this thread!! 
There are plenty of women here that she can talk to about bows.
Does she shoot now?

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

She does not shoot now, and she is works at the time of the lessons I am about to start taking, so it will be a much slower process for her than for me.

There is no way to try out 30lbs bows. Dealers only stock the following:

Camo 27-30 inch draw, 50-60lbs weight, hunting bows.

Everytime I tried to buy a target color bow, the dealer tries to talk me out of it saying they are hard to resell. I am starting to discover they really just want to sell from stock.

For my own 3D bow, I need to decide between a Merlin Max3000 with RapidCam2, Martin something, Hoyt Ultratec Cam 1.5, and Mathews Conquest III with Minimax cams. But there is no way to even see one of these bows let alone shoot one with the 40-50lb 26 inch draw I need.

The only way is to order one ad hope for the best.


It would be hard to not like an Ultratec! Pretty safe choice I think.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean! 
I am left-handed and need a very low draw weight, so it was near impossible to find a bow I could try - I managed to find the low draw weight (sometimes at the MFAA shoots on Sunday you'll find a woman with a low draw weight bow), but I couldn't try the lefty until I bought it.

I'm not sure if you compete with the MFAA on Sundays, but there are a lot of people that have bows you can try and lots of them are nice enough to turn down the draw weight to close to what you'll need. Don't give up! Even if you didn't compete, I'm sure you could stop by and check out the bows - they are a friendly bunch of people.

http://www.mfaa-archery.org/

Hope that helps,

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I probably will start doing that. I have not even heard of most of those towns and I have lived in MA for over 30 years! Is that what all that space in Western MA is filled with?


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Clinton and Lunenburg are not too far from civilization.
The rest are usually about an hour and 20 minutes from Acton, either by Mass Pike or Route 2. It's an adventure, but well worth it once you get there. The clubs are always very appreciative of people that show up to shoot.

Good luck with your bow search!

Anne


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

What I keep on forgetting is that NH and Maine and RI are off my radar because they seem so far away, yet they are actually much closer than those places in Western MA.

What do 30# draw shooters think of the Conquest III or Merlin vs. the Ultratec?


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

rsilvers


I shoot a Hoyt Saphire which is 34" AXA, also a Havotec 31" axa at 21.1/2" @ 31lb as you can imagine I have a heck of a job to find a bow to suit me. The bows above are ideal also is the Merlin Hunters Quest, but not sure whether they are still doing it.
Out of the hoyt bows I prefer the Saphire its a better weight in the hand I also find it a lot more stable in the wind. The new Ultratec is the same weight as the Saphire but won't go down to my draw length. If there is any bow I would recommend it would be the new Ultratec. (Just wish I could have one)

Saphire


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Saphire,

So if it came down to a new Ultratec or a new Havoctec, she might want the Ultratec more? The Havoctec has a longer brace, but shorter limbs. And if an Ultratec, XT2000 or XT3000? I would guess XT2000, since she might do 3D with it. But I know an Ultratec with XT3000 is considered a great all around bow, so maybe that.


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

rsilvers, I sent you a pm about a hoyt hyper-tec 26" 40-50 lb black that my wife was shooting. Don't let a lower BH bother you with that short of a draw, it really gets less and less of an issue as the draw length goes down. We are about 15 minutes from Nashua.

--Bob


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I see. So it is not the absolute brace height that matters, as much as the percentage of your draw? Or putting it in another way, the length the string moves should be as short as possible for maximum forgiveness, and as long as possible for max performance?

My girlfriend gets tired with the Genesis at 20lbs, no letoff. I think a 30-40lb draw with 75% letoff is correct for her. Or whatever the lightest you can get the Ultratec in.


----------



## Pat Bernard (Nov 25, 2002)

*Hello!*

Like LeslieG, I'm at work and supposed to be doing something else....
I haven't been on AT for quite a while, and look what I missed!

Anne-thanks, just thanks
Archerygal-seen you out here a few times, but Rhonda, I didn't realize it was you. It's nice to hear from you. It's been several years, but I still remember shooting with you at sectionals and the fun I had.
Saphire-cool logo. I'll have to look up the specs on my home embroidery machine so I can get that from you. 

My archery bio: Moved to Michigan in '94 and in the spring of '95 my husband decided he wanted to shoot archery again after about 20 years away from it. We were going to stop at a local achery shop to get arrows for him and them move on to a fishing specialty store to get fly fishing gear for me. Never made it!

I started out shooting indoor 3D ( popular in the area) and then moved to spots. I went to every spot tournament I could for 4 years just for the experience. We moved from Western Michigan to SE Michigan in '98 and joined Lincoln Bowmen Archery club. Thanks to my friend Sandie and a couple of other ladies at the club, I started trying the outdoor events too. I've shot the NAA outdoor nationals twice ( it was in my backyard- Canton MI) and got to see Sandie take the Silver in the US Open. This year I want to try Field and Hunter and OD 3D.

I'm now the president of Lincoln Bowmen-first woman president in three counties! And I'm coaching JOAD on Saturdays. Even on a bad day, it beats darn near anything else! I've learn so much from teaching others.

I shoot a Matthew's Rival Pro @ 42 lbs, 24.5 draw, indoors and out. I recently stole, yes stole, a Feather Vision Allusion lense from my husband. And he's never getting it back! My concentration went up 100% and I shot my first 300 ( 48x) two weeks ago. (For those who don't know, the Allusion lense is convex on the perimiter and hollow in the center. It gives a 3D glasses affect.)

A couple of questions:
Any tips on shooting Field an Hunter rounds?
What, exactly, is the Big Sky Open? I recently read about it in one of my archery magazines, but I'm clueless. What target face is used, at what distance?


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Saphire,

You are in the UK. Merlins must be more common there. How is this Merlin MAX3000 compared to an Ultratec? The only way I can get my girlfriend one is to get a matching one for myself, because she always likes things in sets when we do things together. I have a Protec LX-pro for spots, and I want a 3D bow anyway. So I could get a 30lb and a 50lb Max3000, both in Violet. Unless the Ultratec is better. Or are you sponsored by Hoyt?


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Check out Archery Talk Women!!*

We have our own forum now - how cool is that!!!

Anne


----------



## Ladyarcher (Dec 5, 2002)

Hope to talk to you ladies in about a week. Keep my seat warm for me. Then hopefully it is on to NFAA Indoor sectionals and state and then indoor nationals in Kansas City. Then the really fun one - NFAA outdoor nationals in Darrington, WA. 

The really, reallly fun one is Redding, California (Safari) but alas, that will have to be just in my memories. It was a blast while it lasted.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Rsilvers,

I just got me Merlin Max 2000 today after only waiting 3 weeks - not a bad turnaround time!!! My draw is a 25 3/4" - bow is set for 40-50 lbs (I am setting it at 42) and it is violet! As soon as I get a chance I will attach a pic of the complete setup. I shoot a Hoyt Sapphire now and looking forward to seeing the difference. If I like the Merlin a ron - I think I will sell the Hoyt mid-summer and get another Merlin. It is to be used for my outdoor NAA spot bow!

Once I shoot it - I'll let you know!

Denise


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

rsilvers

Can't help with the MAX3000 I hav'nt had chance to see one yet apart from pictures. The new 2003 Ultratec is the same weight as the Saphire with xt2000 limbs, they both weigh 3lb 15oz. I personally prefer the XT2000 limbs over XT3000 with a 65% letoff, they are a little faster than the XT3000 but don't lose on accuracy. The reason I like that weight in the hand is it helps balance the bow a little better when only holding around 10-12lb at full draw. 
Unfortunately I am not sponsered by hoyt.

Saphire


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

But does a Super Nova or Max2000 appear higher quality than an Ultratec? Or not really? I have never seen a Merlin.


----------



## Saphire (Jun 2, 2002)

rsilvers

Quality is down to engineers. both are made of high grade alloys and both machined CNC. It then has to come down to personal feelings about each bow. Merlin still uses the same basic shape, whereas Hoyt is the Tec Bow. The aftershock to me seems less on the Hoyt. Now Hoyt has a cam and a half, is that a step forward or backwards. Is it all hype on the new cam system on the Hoyt over the normal two cam system on Merlin? I have shot with girls over here on Merlin and also Hoyt, each sing the praises of each. I wish I had the chance to shoot a Cam and a Half on a Hoyt, but they don't make one that goes down to 22 inch draw. Longer axa length on both the Hoyt UltraTec and Merlin over the shorter speed bows, gives better contol, or at least I think so, so does Dave Cousins. My other thought is LET OFF. 60% is better then 75%. Many postings on this topic have been covered on the web site, It's all to do with the fact that with 75% for some archers, had them turning the poundage up to get a steady picture this caused some shoulder problems. Turn the weight down was the opinion and put the 'let off' to 60%. If I was merely flying the British flag, it would be Merlin and conversly the other way about, it would be Hoyt. However I feel that I would be less then honest if I just pushed Merlin. It's my opinion both are fine bows, each with merits over the other. If you asked my husband for his Ideal Bow, it would be either the Merlin with Martin three track cam, where you can control cam lean to perfection or the Hoyt with the Martin cams for the same reason. He has spoken to Merlin (Chris Jones) face to face on this kind of set up, however it seems that it's down to patent costs, enough said! So as helpull as I am trying to be, with honesty, as we are shooters and not manufacturers or sponsored by any bow company, it has to be down to personal choice as both are good.

Saphire


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

Saphire,

I have wondered if the Tec riser was an innovation or just marketing. You seem to think it really absorbs shock. It does seem to make sense on paper. I only asked you about Merlins because they are probably much more common there and you would have run in to them more. As for flyting flags, I will use what I think is best. As for the cam 1.5, it is my understanding that the Omega cam on the Max3000 is the same idea -- maybe even licensed. But if I got a Merlin it would probably be RapidCam2. I was told it is easier to know when it is out of adjustment.


----------



## Nanny (Dec 18, 2002)

*Hello*

I didn't realize that there were so many women out there that like to hunt, shoot 3 D's and do target tournaments. Good to see it, I might add. 

I've been shooting for a while, started out with just hunting, then Hunting and 3 D's, now I enjoy it all. I used to be more into it but it seems like the older I get, the faster time flies, and thus, I get less practice. I wish there were more women in my area that shot so I'd have more than just my husband to partner up with. That's not bad mind you, but a change of pace would be great.

I shoot Martin's. I have a Sceptor 3, a Cougar 3, and a MV2 and I gotta tell ya, the Cougar 3 is by far the best bow money can buy. It feels so good and it's set up like all my other bows. I don't know but it has something the others don't. I shoot Freestyle and Bowhunter Freestyle. My main style for competition is Freestyle.

I also toy with a Caribou Longbow, That is the greatest way to shoot a 3D, it's fun, relaxing and a great honor just to hit the target. I'm getting much better with it though so I hunt with it as well.

Well, I got a dirty diaper calling so I'll say goodbye for now. I hope to see all of you at Nationals, and until then, keep the fun in the sport.

Nanny


----------



## Angie (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Anne,

Just started coming to this board recently. My husband has been a registered member for a while. It's nice to see other women on here ( I imagine that is why I didn't register before).

I began shooting about 8 yrs ago. I shot mostly 3-D. Just this year started shooting indoor. I've been away from archery for a couple of years. I'm currently shooting a Martin Phantom Elite and I really like it. I shoot a back tension release, a Zenith Comfort 3-finger.

Hope to be able to pop in now and again to learn and share!


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi Angie,

Welcome to Archery Talk Women - it is so much fun to hear from all the ladies out there, glad you joined us!!



Anne


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

I've been shooting for 8 years. Almost 9, this summer. Anyway I have been shooting 3-Ds for about 8 years, target for about 4. This sport is one for life. Oh yeah I shoot only Mathews. I currently have a conquest 2 and a legacy.


----------

